# Ladybug, dragonfly and bee



## BrentC (Oct 23, 2017)

1.  Bee - 300mm+1.4TC




Bee by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


2.  Dragonfly - 300mm+1.4TC




Dragonfly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


3.  Ladybug 60mm macro




Ladybug by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4.




Ladybug by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 23, 2017)

Brent, those ALL are very nice, but the bee is simply perfect. Crisp and sharp.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 23, 2017)

Great set!


----------



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Brent, those ALL are very nice, but the bee is simply perfect. Crisp and sharp.



Thanks Dean.   Its on of my favorite bee shots.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Great set!



Thank you!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 24, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 24, 2017)

You know we have a macro/close up challenge going on this week?  You should post one of these in there - assuming you took these recently!


----------



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> You know we have a macro/close up challenge going on this week?  You should post one of these in there - assuming you took these recently!




Thanks for the heads up.  I'll do that.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 24, 2017)

Great set but the lady but is not a lady bug it is a non native beatle that sticks to the roof of a dogs mouth and causes dogs pain i will tell you he name later tonight once i rememeber


----------



## Iglyde (Oct 24, 2017)

I love them all, especially 1 and 3. Love that sideways position of the lady bug. It looks like a ladybug beetle to me for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great set but the lady but is not a lady bug it is a non native beatle that sticks to the roof of a dogs mouth and causes dogs pain i will tell you he name later tonight once i rememeber




Thanks Logan.   It's definitely a Ladybug.   Maybe you are thinking of a tick?


----------



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Well done.



Thanks Gary.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2017)

Iglyde said:


> I love them all, especially 1 and 3. Love that sideways position of the lady bug. It looks like a ladybug beetle to me for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 24, 2017)

Nominated for POTM


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 24, 2017)

BrentC said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > Great set but the lady but is not a lady bug it is a non native beatle that sticks to the roof of a dogs mouth and causes dogs pain i will tell you he name later tonight once i rememeber
> ...


no not a tick i can link you to the photos of them on the dogs mouth if you would like


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 24, 2017)

asian beetle in dog's mouth
Google Image Result for https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7d/Harmonia_axyridis01.jpg/1200px-Harmonia_axyridis01.jpg


----------



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> asian beetle in dog's mouth
> Google Image Result for https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7d/Harmonia_axyridis01.jpg/1200px-Harmonia_axyridis01.jpg




Thanks Logan.   I thought they were all "ladybugs".   Seems that the ladybug and Asian lady beetle are from the same family of insect but different species.   Also interesting the the lady beetle was introduced from Asia to help with the crops in North America, which it did do, but also became a pest and invasive species.   North American ladybugs are actually rare these days.   

So you are correct and this is an Asian Lady Beetle.   Learn something new every day.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Nominated for POTM




Thanks Dean,   much appreciated!


----------



## Steven Dillon (Oct 25, 2017)

Brent,
I like the first lady bug the best.


----------

